

What if Turntable.fm and Hot Or Not had a child...Presenting SoundOff.fm - JDS950
http://www.soundoff.fm

======
koopajah
I really love the idea, and the design is really nice/easy to get. The website
seems to slow my firefox down a bit.

I tries the battle in HipHop/Rap and almost has always the same songs which is
less fun but I guess you'll need to have a lot of uploads and Rap might not be
the best genre to try out first.

A/B keys might not be the best keys to choose a song anyway, at least on an
azerty keyboard they are pretty far of each other and it's harder to chose a
song quickly!

Edit : The link to change the change for a battle seems really small and I did
not find it at first. When coming back to the screen asking for fair
shake/snap judgement maybe add a button to change genre if we want?

Edit 2: It seems that we must sign up to test the site. Why the change of
heart after opening it? It's the kind of site I want to test before, once
again, giving my email...

------
JimD12
Interesting. Worth a look, its pretty fun.

------
mpersak2
real good idea... real easy to use too

